# TSC Herbicide Sprays?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys I just got permission to spray the biggest field I have a free lease on and my ag supply store doesn't open till Monday. I wanted to try and get in there tomorrow and spray so was wondering if TSC sells a decent herbicide I can spray on this 20ac field to knock back the milkweed and dogbane? I have 2,4-D ester now, I know it's warm but it seems to be doing a ok job on knocking the milkweed back. I guess I can wait but till Monday, but I need to get this sprayed asap as the weeds are young and coming on strong. I don't won't to cheap out here i'd like to get a nice 2nd cut off this 20 ac field, I guess if I knock it back with 2,4D now and after 2nd cut get a stronger herbicide that might be better? Closer to fall maybe get a better hold of them now?

There is a lot of nice timothy and orchard grass in this big field. I have used 2,4D ester and just recently used Crossbow/Candor, candor seemed to work very well but was expensive and I put 2pt to the acre of either one when used.

Thanks guys


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It's too warm now to use 2,4d ester....if you want to use 2,4d you need to use the amine formulation. I don't know if 2,4d will do much to milkweeds though and I have no idea what chemicals tractor supply carries as I don't do much business there.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just picked up a gal of 24D Amine at TSC here.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I live 30 miles from you WITH 90 degree temps 50to70% humidity I would no way spray anything that is the slightest bit volatile that is any 2-4ds or Dicambas . Are there sensitive crops or plants within A quarter of a mile... I know a lot of you talked about an acre or 2.. but 20 acres with enough product to knock down milk weed in this weather talk to an agronomist


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

My milkweeds don't know they've been hit with Amine even when using a pump up spot sprayer and driving around the pasture smacking them one at a time.

Glyphosphate helps.

Probably won't have a problem with them on your second cutting if you can get over the first. Clipping them short will stunt them for awhile.

My experiences,

Mark


----------

